# Are mac eyeshadows worth getting into?



## Bronwyn (Jun 29, 2014)

My only two "high end" eyeshadow palettes are from urban decay and smashbox. I'm wondering if it's worth it to start filling a mac eyeshadow pro palette? Are mac eyeshadows good quality, or is it hit and miss?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 30, 2014)

I love my MAC shadows.  There are a variety of finishes so you can choose the look you want (matte, frost, Veluxe Pearl).  I wear MAC more than any other brand. Def good quality IMO.  I have several UD palettes, too.  I don't have as much fall-out with my MAC shadows.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jun 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love my MAC shadows. There are a variety of finishes so you can choose the look you want (matte, frost, Veluxe Pearl). I wear MAC more than any other brand. Def good quality IMO. I have several UD palettes, too. I don't have as much fall-out with my MAC shadows.


  That's very good to know, especially about the  lack of fallout. That is one of the things that bothers me about UD, gorgeous shades but loads of fallout.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 30, 2014)

MAC has some miss shades in its own range, IMO, along with hits.  And there are other brands out there that make shadows just as good (if not better) than MAC, but at a much better price point. I'm thinking mainly of Makeup Geek and Inglot. Both are around $7/shadow, in pan form. I have several Makeup Geek shadows and can vouch for their quality. (Inglot, I've yet to try, but I've read excellent things. And their range is massive.)


----------



## Bronwyn (Jun 30, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> And there are other brands out there that make shadows just as good (if not better) than MAC, but at a much better price point. I'm thinking mainly of Makeup Geek and Inglot. Both are around $7/shadow, in pan form. I have several Makeup Geek shadows and can vouch for their quality. (Inglot, I've yet to try, but I've read excellent things. And their range is massive.)


  That's good to know. I'm mostly wanting to get into Mac as there's a lot of variety, and I like the idea of slowly filling a palette or two. Also, I don't shop online currently, so I don't really have access to those companies, even though they are quite high quality.


----------



## USCgirlie (Jul 2, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> That's good to know. I'm mostly wanting to get into Mac as there's a lot of variety, and I like the idea of slowly filling a palette or two. Also, I don't shop online currently, so I don't really have access to those companies, even though they are quite high quality.


  I love my MAC shadows for the variety of colors and finishes -- it seems that they almost make every color under the sun! Some colors/finishes do tend to perform better than others, so what you could always do is do a quick Google search on your phone for reviews when you're at the store for the eyeshadows that have drawn your eye. I'm sure also that members here would be happy to give you suggestions as well if you're looking for them .


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 13, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> I love my MAC shadows for the variety of colors and finishes -- it seems that they almost make every color under the sun! Some colors/finishes do tend to perform better than others, so what you could always do is do a quick Google search on your phone for reviews when you're at the store for the eyeshadows that have drawn your eye. I'm sure also that members here would be happy to give you suggestions as well if you're looking for them .


  Thank you! Yeah, I defs find swatches helpful, and with such a huge assortment of colours, there's gonna be some duds.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 21, 2014)

I love MAC shadows. I love the variety of colors and finishes. Although pricey, I love the customizable palettes. Also MAC has a lot of Matte options compared to some companies. The Quality is great too.


----------



## amandarobots (Aug 16, 2014)

Although I love a good palette (especially a UD one...you know how I feel about the Nakeds, Bronwyn!), they always have a few duds. In Naked3, for example (and this is consistent across the Naked Palettes) some of the shimmers have some seriously chunky glitter that leads to a lot of fallout even when applied damp, on a good base, etc. What I love about my mac palette is that i adore every single shade.

  It's a pricey investment, don't get me wrong - by the time it's filled it'll be a $100+ palette! - but you can slowly fill it over several years, as I'm doing. Plus, it's so easy to be like, "I want to spice up my look – let me go spend $11 on an eyeshadow pan" as opposed to spending $30+ on a similar-quality quad or palette. 

  Plus, you can buy MUG shadows to put in it, too.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

Love MAC but tbh I am not a fan of MAC eyeshadows. Some of their finishes downright suck and they don't have terrific staying power even w a primer. The draw is their color selection and in that regards they cannot be beat. Their prices are not terrible. Just that there are less expensive alternatives with great color range and easier to wear/blend etc.imo I know I am in the minority but there are so many brands w better quality shadows!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

I love MAC eyeshadows and my palette is nearly full. I'm very careful with my purchase of them so I have no regret purchases here. But I have A LOT of impluse MAC lipsticks I regret though!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

It can be a bit hit and miss.. some eyeshadows are not very pigmented


----------

